# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > The Rumour Mill >  Richard Fleeshman quits?

## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Three of Coronation Street's top stars are to quit the cobbles.

They have all been involved in some of the soap's most sensational plots in recent times.

Kate Ford (superbitch Tracy Barlow), Bill Ward (nasty Charlie Stubbs) and Soapstar Superstar winner Richard Fleeshman (Craig Harris) are to be written out.

The three made the announcement before Johnny Briggs' leaving party to mark his 30 years of playing Mike Baldwin.

It means that Corrie has lost a total of 12 characters in the last few months.

An insider told The Sun: "It's an absolutely amazing exodus - virtually 20 per cent of the cast."

And it looks like there will be more exits to come.

New producer Steve Frost, nicknamed 'The Iceman', has lined up more stars for the chop.

Set to go are: Ray Fearo (Nathan Harding), Susie Blake (Bev Unwin), Emma Stansfield (Ronnie Clayton) and Eric Potts (Diggory Compton).

----------


## Cornishbabe

I'm sure This was posted yesterday!

----------


## angelblue

Its not true if you go on DS it been denied all three signed new contracts 2 weeks ago something like that   :Ponder:

----------


## Bryan

good news about richard, he is dead wood on that show!

sad news about kate and bill tough! they are superb additions to the show...and will be sadly missed

----------


## angelblue

Corrie denies 'stars to quit' story
Wednesday, March 15 2006, 11:36 GMT - by Neil Wilkes


Coronation Street stars Kate Ford (Tracy Barlow), Bill Ward (Charlie Stubbs) and Richard Fleeshman (Craig Harris) have all signed new contracts with the ITV soap.

The news comes after a report in today's Sun claiming that the popular trio had "sensationally quit" as part of a major cast shake-up.

"All three actors have signed new contracts with us in the last two weeks," a spokesperson confirmed to DS today.

Ford had been expected to quit when her existing contract expired next month while Fleeshman had been tipped to leave to pursue a pop career following his success on Soapstar Superstar in January.

----------


## alan45

This is a Duplicated THread of THIS 

tHE RUMOUR HAS BEEN DENIED

----------


## JustJodi

> Corrie denies 'stars to quit' story
> Wednesday, March 15 2006, 11:36 GMT - by Neil Wilkes
> 
> 
> Coronation Street stars Kate Ford (Tracy Barlow), Bill Ward (Charlie Stubbs) and Richard Fleeshman (Craig Harris) have all signed new contracts with the ITV soap.
> 
> The news comes after a report in today's Sun claiming that the popular trio had "sensationally quit" as part of a major cast shake-up.
> 
> "All three actors have signed new contracts with us in the last two weeks," a spokesperson confirmed to DS today.
> ...


*this has already been discussed else where  i think your post was a bit late !!!!!!! this is a duplicate thread,.,,*

----------


## stacyefc

i had a feeling richard fleeshman would leave when he won that soapstar superstar

----------


## alan45

> i had a feeling richard fleeshman would leave when he won that soapstar superstar


He is NOT leaving.  Read all the thread  :Smile:   :Lweek:

----------


## JustJodi

> i had a feeling richard fleeshman would leave when he won that soapstar superstar


*read the other posts carefully RICHARD FLEESHMAN is NOT leaving .*

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

I searched Richard quits and it said no posts found so that's when I posted it  :Searchme:

----------


## Siobhan

Spicy it was posted under 3 to quit post. closing thread

----------

